# Dowel size for breadboard ends, is 1/4" big enough.



## BaltimoreChris (Jan 26, 2018)

Trying my first breadboard ends. The end board (breadboard end) is about 3.5 inches deep and 5 tenons stick out of the man table about 1 1/8". Would 1/4" dowels be large enough to secure the breadboard ends or should I use 5/16" dowels?


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

A pair of 1/4" in each Tenon will work, 5/16 better and I would even go 3/8".


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

You probably don't need 5 tenons. If you leave a half-inch or so along the full length and make a slot in the breadboard, you should be good with a center tenon and one on each end.


----------



## HammerSmith (Mar 3, 2018)

> A pair of 1/4" in each Tenon will work, 5/16 better and I would even go 3/8".
> 
> - LesB


I agree, 3/8" dowels sound perfect.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

3/8


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

5/16 min 3/8 better.


depends on width I would go one every 6-8".


----------



## BaltimoreChris (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks. I was worried that 3/8 might be too much since the tenon barely stuck out more than an inch. So I went with 5/16. I have 5 tenons across the width of the table, which is about 42 inches wide. I used one dowel per tenon and glued the entire middle tenon area. Fingers crossed, will need some sanding when done.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I used 1/4" on my farmhouse table. They've been just fine. I have 4 across a 40" wide top.


----------



## BaltimoreChris (Jan 26, 2018)

Related to breadboard ends, do I need to do anything special when I apply poly to the table top. I plan to spray a general finishes topcoat (several layers) after I stain the pine top. Does the movement of the main table compared to the breadboard ends cause any issues with the poly topcoat?


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

As to the dowel size, 1/4" will give you the required strength so go with what looks good. I think 3/8 is ballpark for typical mortice pins in furniture but smaller will avoid compromising the tenon structure.

The poly will be fine. If you have a thick coat, scoring the joint with a razor blade will keep any crack from flaking off from the table, but even that is unlikely.


----------

